# Soccer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

When my sons were growing up, a new to us game came to the South called soccer. The boys both played every sport that was to be played and it was fun for mom and dad to watch.........except for soccer. I just never could understand why anyone would want to play soccer......all you do is run up the field then turn around and run down the field.....this goes on for the whole dang game and then the game ends with a score like 1-0 or 2-1 and all the mamas and daddies say " wasn't that a great game?" I am thinking you gotta be crapping me. I think the thing about soccer that I despised the most was the parents....I have never been around as many freaking liberals in all my life. When the boys got to high school they had to focus on just a couple of sports.....and needless to say soccer was not one of them. They must play a different brand of soccer in Brazil as the folks that I was around HERE in the soccer days were a bunch of wusses compared to these fellas.......bad to the bone.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/06/referee-player-killed-brazil-soccer-fans_n_3555436.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been to a couple of professional MLS games in Denver. They are pretty good in person. We are going to a Canda vs. Panama world cup match next weekend. My wife is from Panama and a cousin's husband is from Canada. That should be good as well. During World Cup time my wife gets up at 5:00am (which is a very very rare thing for her) to watch world cup.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I despise the game and the fans....it's absurd the volume of people that are killed at soccer games worldwide, barbarians .....

Could you imagine having to pack a knife while officiating a GAME? Most of these morons that get themselves worked up over such stupid events were never competitive athletes....merely wannabes.....but they are obsessed with the thought....

I've either coached or played competitive sports my entire life....I abhor those in the crowd, you know the loud mouths, who feel its their job to belittle the players or umpires. As a player and a coach I've had my share of run ins with umpires, glad none of them were packing...at times it could get pretty intense....never would it rise to this level....but then again the mutual respect of athletes, umpires and coaches is paramount.

On another note, why don't they make the damn goals bigger...or tie the goalies hands behind his back....something to increase scoring, that game is super boring....despite that, they have really been pushing the game here, they always call it the greatest game in the world....they're lying...it's politics....and that's sad in and of itself. Wonder how many die in that GAME......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't mind watching european soccer, you want a real game though, watch rugby. No way in hell is rugby for wusses.

I also get into F1 as well, enjoy that more than Indy or Nascar.


----------

